# Mantua's LMB's 7-17



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Mantua- Went out to Mantua with my twin and dad from 3pm to7pm. My twin nailed a bluegill in the inlet river as we showed up and we saw schools of them in there mixed with the trouts but the trouts were pretty smart. My twin got 23 bluegill and 1 LMB at 8.5 inches. I caught 12 bluegill and 2 LMB's with one at 16.5 inches and the other at 8.5 inches. That was my 1st ever LMB! All of the above mentioned fish were caught on the pontoons.

The inlet bluegill was caught by droping a worm wieghtless and all the others were caught on a worm, bobber, and splitshot rig. The hook size was #6 and I used a size #2 and missed every bite until I switched. The location was literally right around the corner on the right side of the personal water craft launch up against the trees.

We noticed that the Bluegill bites shut down a for a while and then BAM the LMB's hit. It took a while for the bluegills to bite again. I released 1 bluegill and my twin released 11 bluegill. The largest bluegill was 8 inches long but skinny. I did see guys pulling trout out of the inlet again with fly's and worms. My dad was Stand Up Paddling (SUP) since he now works for the SUP magizne.

My 16.5 inch LMB









My 1st LMB at 8.5 inches long and my dad on his Stand Up Paddle Board.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice bass. My wife and I took out our grandkids this morning to the same general area. Just wanted to catch fish for the little tykes, two and four years old. So we just free floated a piece of crawler about a foot and a half below the bobber. We ended up with 6 bows between 15-20", some 15 perch and some 20 gills. Let some go that weren't hooked bad to grow up a bit. It was hard though, cause the gills and perch kept swallowing the hook, size 8. All in all, a great morning for us and the kids! We we in a boat, by the way.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a pretty nice bucketmouth. 

How long did it take you to drive there from Sandy?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

dunn_gary said:


> Nice bass. My wife and I took out our grandkids this morning to the same general area. Just wanted to catch fish for the little tykes, two and four years old. So we just free floated a piece of crawler about a foot and a half below the bobber. We ended up with 6 bows between 15-20", some 15 perch and some 20 gills. Let some go that weren't hooked bad to grow up a bit. It was hard though, cause the gills and perch kept swallowing the hook, size 8. All in all, a great morning for us and the kids! We we in a boat, by the way.


I haven't got a perch there in 6 years! Although I will admit I have only fished it 3 times. A boat really helps. I ran into a guy on shore that saw my bass and when I told him where it was he got all excited and threw on his waders! I have no idea how he was planning on getting out there. Either he drowned or had one hell of a bushwack thru the tree's.

Here is a pic of my Yellow Perch I caught years ago in the fall with my high school fishing class teacher. It was pretty easy to get since he had a fish finder. Same logo on the sweat shirt though. It is actually a martial arts logo for my dojo.











LOAH said:


> How long did it take you to drive there from Sandy?


Well on a good day it took about 1.5 hours. When we ran into construction on Friday it took around 3 hours! Stop and go at Willard Bay thanks to night construction crews.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice report tye dye!!

Beautiful clarity on them pictures! :O||:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nicely done Mantua is a nice little pond and holds some big fish based on what we've marked on the fish liar...have yet to venture there this soft water season...oh and from one in the over 50 group...yes the haircut looks a lot better. My son once for a while sported the Jesus look and realized first impressions can be lasting no matter the person so now sports a very nice haircut also. Again nice BB you have there and looks like a very fun time...watch out for that swimmers-itch...  _(O)_


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

good to see you back in action great pics.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bucketmouth there twin. Good on ya.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Took a friend and three of his kids over to the same place I fished with my grandkids Monday. The trout were biting really well early, and the perch were going at it as well. It really slowed down after about 10:30. We ended up landing 9 trout, and several perch (I didn't keep track). We did loose 3 trout, two from broken line and one from beginner fisherman syndrome. Well, one of the broken line ones was that too! Now for the bad part: my boat wouldn't run worth crap, my trolling motor won't start. We got back to the dock, and as my friend jumped out of the boat, he pushed us away before I had a chance to tie up the boat. I tried to come around, but the motor killed, and I couldn't get it going again. The dang wind blew me and the kids about 2/3 the way down the north ****, and we finally managed to row ashore. Eventually, some one came to help us and pulled the boat back to the boat ramp. I didn't get his name, but thanks again for your help. There was another boater out there who wouldn't come over and just left us there. I'm glad there are some out there who are willing to offer a helping hand! Great day fishing, bad day boating. Gonna have to get the boat in the shop to find out what's wrong with it, and hopefully get it fixed. I've already spent $200 this year. And now it looks like it could be quite a bit more. Oh well, the wonders of boat ownership!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

dunn_gary said:


> There was another boater out there who wouldn't come over and just left us there.


Maybe he was mad you were catching all the fish. All I can say is that sounds like typical boater behavior. My Neighbor was stuck on a fence at Yuba in the Painted rocks area and a boater slowly went by and as they yelled for help they literally just looked over and sped off. They heard them for sure since the area was about 100 feet wide or less. I imagine these types of guys would let you drown too! :shock:

I swear everybody but us is catching those perch. I must have been fishing too shallow to get them or I was on the wrong part of the lake. I guess I will have to wait till winter to get some more perch fillets. At least you didn't get skunked on top of all that. My pontoon was $200 total, sorry to hear. The next worse thing that could have happend to ya was some swimmer's itch!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Well on a good day it took about 1.5 hours. When we ran into construction on Friday it took around 3 hours! Stop and go at Willard Bay thanks to night construction crews.

Yea the construction sucks but I really would be happier if people would slow down a bit more to make it more comfortable to be out there each night.

But From Friday at 6 am to Monday night there will be no construction due to the holiday weekend


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

bigboybdub said:


> Yea the construction sucks but I really would be happier if people would slow down a bit more to make it more comfortable to be out there each night.
> 
> But From Friday at 6 am to Monday night there will be no construction due to the holiday weekend


From my twin

"Glad to hear there will be no construction out there this weekend. I will be heading out to Mantua and Willard Bay tomorrow and now I guess I can stay after dark without worrying about construction delays. I know what you mean about people needing to slow down. On the turn off for Mantua we slowed down to 45mph due to a slow moving truck and a car going well over the posted 75mph almost slid off the road trying not to rear end us (never seen so much brake smoke before). I know mantua will be good but I must say I am a little hesitant to visit Willard....lots of fisherman getting skunked there lately, although there are a few who have gotten lucky. You just never know till you get there and try it for yourself."


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Apparently everyone and their dog's fleas are catching at Willard now. Go fig.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Apparently everyone and their dog's fleas are catching at Willard now. Go fig.


Are you serious? Out of all the times I've fished willard I've NEVER caught a fish. maybe its time to go again...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, I just had to go up there and get skunked to turn on the bite for everybody. Me? No, I'm not bitter. :? :lol:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep my twin is headed to Mantua and then Willard today. I have to work. 

I will report it when he gets back.


----------

